# Negotiating Now. Does this sound like BS?



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

I just asked the dealer to lower their price and I would buy tomorrow. This is what they said


"I understand you want the best possible price, as I did too when I bought my vehicle.

I wanted to actually go over our pricing philosophy here at BMW of Fairfax.

Basically, we listened to our customer that complained day after day about the back and forth negotiation that took up so much time.

At BMW of Blank we feature TruePrice, we look at actual sales data of cars selling in our community and price our cars from the beginning at that price.
There is no starting at a high MSRP and negotiating back and forth like other dealers.

With the competitive market that we are in, and the role that the Internet plays in our current industry, we price our vehicles to the market and to sell quickly. Due to the Internet, the days of being able to negotiate thousands of dollars has long been gone. We have adjusted our process to make it easier for all of us."


----------



## Dross (Feb 28, 2014)

Bottom line. If they want a sale bad enough they will all negotiate. I have bought a BMW from one of these true price dealers. First response was we don't negotiate , but when they were about to lose my business to another dealer , thier tune changed fast and a better price was given. Shop multiple dealers if possible and force them to compete.


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is my deal so far:

2015 328i
$42,802.00
money factor .0070. 
The residual for 39 months and 10k miles is 63%. 
Your monthly payment for this vehicle would be about $555 a month with nothing but your first months payment payed upfront. If you were to pay your taxes tags fees and first month upfront (about $3,897 total) your payment would be closer to $461 a month for 39 months.

Here is the car:
http://www.bmwoffairfax.com/new/BMW/2015-BMW-328I-fairfax-cd1cc3250a0a006518b9e3d6dadb04c7.htm


----------



## kiljaedon (Jan 5, 2015)

Try using 10% off MSRP as a number to guide you as a target sell number. If you can get there you got it. Also, that's an inflated money factor. Tell them that you don't want a markup on your money factor. Also if you are familiar with multiple security deposits, put those in to minimize your money factor. Make sure they're not marking up your acquisition fee as well, as that's common practice also.


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

I tried to get them down on the MF. But they said that they would not move at all on it. :dunno:


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

SFENDER said:


> Here is my deal so far:
> 
> 2015 328i
> $42,802.00
> money factor .0070.


Money factor is incorrect (17%APR?). 
Probably they have quoted 0.0017. Lower it to 0.0013 and the payment will be $406, with all fees paid upfront. Width MSDs - $370.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

That money factor equates to 16.8% interest. Is your credit bad?!


----------



## kiljaedon (Jan 5, 2015)

If you're doing this over e-mail they might be balking. If you go in person, push them and I guarantee they will give you the lowest MF. Also, if you want to push it, wait until the end of the month or just check in on the weekend with them. Most importantly, convey to them that you are willing to walk if they don't get the terms right. Trust me, they will come back for your business, they always do.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

kjboyd said:


> That money factor equates to 16.8% interest. Is your credit bad?!


I wonder if he misheard it, or it is in writing. Zero-zero-seventy and zero-zero-seventeen sound close.


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

No, its great actually. This is what the sales person told me via email. I checked it, that is what she said. I actually pasted it from the email. 

They have not seen my credit history yet. 

Just so I am sure. MF = interest rate on the lease right?

Anyone have a app for car lease calculator that I could have on my phone at the dealer? I looked but did not see much.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

Holy batman with that money factor! If you credit is great then walk away from this dealer.

If you credit needs some rebuilding then don't waste it with BMWFS go with another manufacture who is much more forgiving


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

woron said:


> Money factor is incorrect (17%APR?).
> Probably they have quoted 0.0017. Lower it to 0.0013 and the payment will be $406, with all fees paid upfront. Width MSDs - $370.


OK great, this is good to know. So I should expect these rates then. I am still emailing the dealer now using this information.


----------



## MADBMWX3 (Mar 24, 2012)

..ahhh, yes, BMW of Fairfax. They are the reason why in 2011 I bought my 2005 BMW X3 at a Ford Dealer. 

Back then, BMW of Fairfax had a 2005 BMW X3 (75K miles) on the lot. I test drove it, liked it, but BMW of Fairfax would not....absolutely not negotiate not even a bit on the price. I am talking I did not even get a chance to tell them what I wanted to pay for it. So what did I do? Went to the Ford dealer,where they had just placed a 2005 BMW X3 (40K miles) on the lot. I bought it, then drove it back to BMW of Fairfax to show them I was a serious buyer and that they missed out on the sale.


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

OK, I just got this in response

"Oh no I apologize! That was a typo! It is actually .00170 I am so sorry I completely missed that." 

You guys are on it! 

So is this a good price on the car in the link or am I still a ways off?


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and go to Passport BMW in MD ask for ED he's the sales manager and will take care of you. I've tried buying twice from FairFax BMW they are a joke, I will never buy 
from them again!:tsk:


----------



## SFENDER (Feb 5, 2015)

Elias said:


> Do yourself a favor and go to Passport BMW in MD ask for ED he's the sales manager and will take care of you. I've tried buying twice from FairFax BMW they are a joke, I will never buy
> from them again!:tsk:


So the price is way off then?

The funny thing is, they have been better than the Sterling VA dealer that is closer.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

SFENDER said:


> OK, I just got this in response
> So is this a good price on the car in the link or am I still a ways off?


Considering their doc fee ($499), they are giving 11.5% discount. Which is not bad. The lease payment with everything paid upfront with MF 0.0017 will be $432/mo. Don't know how they got to $461.

I am not sure about their logic. If they are willing to sell it for $42,802, why do they insist on making so much extra money on lease?


----------



## FreqMan (Apr 20, 2012)

+1 form Passport BMW/Ed. My salesman is Ian Lawyer - transparent; easy to work with.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

SFENDER said:


> OK great, this is good to know. So I should expect these rates then. I am still emailing the dealer now using this information.


I didn't do any math on your price, but that money factor is higher than the already standard inflated euro delivery money factor of 0.0016. This is not a good MF if you have good credit.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

In my experience, most of the Washington, DC area dealers don't negotiate well. I think it's due to the relatively high income earners in this area that just walk in and pay whatever. I tried negotiating with BMW of Fairfax, Sterling, & Alexandria. Between high doc fees, MF mark ups, and one suggested that I pay MSRP.

PassportBMW is the only one that gives Fest-wotrhy deals. I've now done 4 vehicles with them.


----------

